# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  خطأ "غريب".. طرد اللاعب الخطأ من أرسنال أمام تشيلسي

## yassirali66

*






 ارتكب الحكم أندريه مارينر خطأ تحكيميا فادحا عندما طرد لاعبا لم يرتكب أي  خطأ خلال قمة لندن بين تشيلسي وأرسنال في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة  القدم السبت. 

وكان أرسنال متأخرا أمام تشيلسي بهدفين أحرزهما  صمويل إيتوو وأندريه شورله قبل أن يحتسب الحكم مارينر ركلة جزاء ويطرد  اللاعب كيران جيبس بعد أن تصدى زميله أليكس أوكسليد تشامبرلين بيده لتسديدة  من إيدن هازارد لاعب تشيلسي.

وأظهرت الإعادة بوضوح أن أوكسليد تشامبرلين قال للحكم "إنه أنا صاحب الخطأ" لكن الحكم تمسك بقراره وطرد جيبس.

ونفذ  هازارد ركلة الجزاء بنجاح لتصبح النتيجة 3-صفر قبل أن يضيف أوسكار الهدف  الرابع قبل نهاية الشوط الأول من المباراة التي يحتفل فيها أرسين فينجر  مدرب أرسنال بخوض مباراته 1000 مع ناديه اللندني.

وأضاف أوسكار هدفه الشخصي الثاني لتصبح النتيجة 5-صفر قبل أن يخرج اللاعب البرازيلي ويشارك المصري محمد صلاح بدلا منه. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم بالجد بالغ
كل الملعب عارف تشامبرلين هو المخطئ الا الحكم
التقول بينه وبين كيران جيبس مشكلة من قبل

*

----------

